# Gewichtsunterschiede bei M3 mit 73er/83er IL



## Downhoehl (4. April 2008)

Hallole,

beim durchstöbern des Fotoalbums bin ich auf das Waagenfoto von Bachamayeah´s blauem M3 gestossen mit 3,63KG (ist eines mit 83er Innenlagerbreite). Meines (mit dem 73er IL) bringt aber ohne Dämpfer 4.09Kg auf die Waage.  Weis einer wo das Gewicht eingespart worden ist? und ob alle "neueren" M3 deutlich unter 4Kg wiegen?


----------



## bachmayeah (4. April 2008)

Im Vorraus: ich gebe nicht besonders viel auf diese Conrad-FischWaage   aber ~ 3,6 kommt auch ganz gut bei der Angabe des ein oder anderen Händlers raus:

4712.0g mit DHX Coil  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (5. April 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Im Vorraus: ich gebe nicht besonders viel auf diese Conrad-FischWaage   aber ~ 3,6 kommt auch ganz gut bei der Angabe des ein oder anderen Händlers raus:
> 
> 4712.0g mit DHX Coil  .



Man weis halt net, ob die Shop´s das gewicht auch mit Dämpferfeder angeben oder net... aber es würde zumindest mit dem  Gewicht von deinem übereinstimmen.

Hat nicht sonst noch jemand zufällig mal seinen M3 gewogen???


----------



## lientsch (5. April 2008)

Meins hat 5.3kg gewogen mit king steuersatz,73er il,swinger6 way und 400er titanfeder. rahmengrösse ist medium


----------

